# Tomball Texas, 2 yo male GSD CL Free



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

He was posted as free to good home... geeze some people just really dont think....








I need a good home. Two year old male German Shepherd. Friendly and big. Great companion. We are moving into an apartment and cannot take him with us.

Tomball Texas

Free to a good home German Shepherd

I couldnt get the pic from the site to post here... not sure why.

Please edit the title... I hit enter before I could correct it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What's the big issue? At least he's not trying to sell or breed the dog. I was expecting something much worse.

It sucks and it would never happen in a million years to one of my dogs, but this kind of stuff happens all the time.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems that some people on the board got their dogs from Craigslist. But I was expecting something like "Stud dog looking for his Stud muffin" or something stupid. I once saw an ad for some guy saying he was his dog's pimp.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is a pet peeve of mine, people who give their dogs away because they are moving into an apartment building.

I live in an apartment (20 floor highrise) with 3 cats and 1 dog. I do live in a larger sized apartment (bigger than some condo's) but that is besides the point, it's still an apartment.

I have NO ISSUES with Stark in the building. We actually get out more than most people with homes because I can't shove him in the backyard like some do. We walk about 2-3 hours per day, play at the park and have a nightly doggy training/play session with a few dog owners who live in my building. 

We also participate in training classes and are involved with a club as we train in schH.

When I see people who have ads that read like above, I wish they would just say the real reason:

"Too lazy to put in the time or find a place that takes dogs. Don't want the responsibility anymore, someone take the dog."

Yes, living in an apartment means you need that extra bit of work but it is sooo worth it.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> .
> 
> When I see people who have ads that read like above, I wish they would just say the real reason:
> 
> "Too lazy to put in the time or find a place that takes dogs. Don't want the responsibility anymore, someone take the dog."


I guess you didn't consider the fact that in many areas, finding a dog-friendly apartment is difficult. Or that many apartments have weight limits. Or breed restrictions (and yes, GSDs are a frequently-restricted breed). Or that dog-friendly apartments are often more money for the privelege. Or that in this economy, if people are giving up their houses and moving to an apartment, they might not have the luxury of choice - they may have to take the only option they can afford, which won't allow pets.

Yes, it's certainly possible to rent with a dog, multiple dogs, or even large dogs. But please, consider the fact that it ISN'T easy in many areas and that not being able to find or afford an apartment that allows dogs is a valid reason for good owners to part with dogs they otherwise never would. It's very easy to sit in judgement when you're not the one who just lost their job, their house, and is doing anything they can to keep themselves and their kids off the streets.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Shavy said:


> I guess you didn't consider the fact that in many areas, finding a dog-friendly apartment is difficult. Or that many apartments have weight limits. Or breed restrictions (and yes, GSDs are a frequently-restricted breed). Or that dog-friendly apartments are often more money for the privelege. Or that in this economy, if people are giving up their houses and moving to an apartment, they might not have the luxury of choice - they may have to take the only option they can afford, which won't allow pets.
> 
> Yes, it's certainly possible to rent with a dog, multiple dogs, or even large dogs. But please, consider the fact that it ISN'T easy in many areas and that not being able to find or afford an apartment that allows dogs is a valid reason for good owners to part with dogs they otherwise never would. It's very easy to sit in judgement when you're not the one who just lost their job, their house, and is doing anything they can to keep themselves and their kids off the streets.


I still stand by my post but will say that your right on one account, it wouldn't be easy - but it is doable.

I am a University student so I am also on a budget but I do everything I can (work 2 jobs plus attend school - PhD program) so I can provide for my pets - and live in a place that allows dogs/GSD's.

I think some cases may be warrented for giving up their pets, but let's be realistic - most are not.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I still stand by my post but will say that your right on one account, it wouldn't be easy - but it is doable.
> 
> I am a University student so I am also on a budget but I do everything I can (work 2 jobs plus attend school - PhD program) so I can provide for my pets - and live in a place that allows dogs/GSD's.
> 
> I think some cases may be warrented for giving up their pets, but let's be realistic - most are not.


I agree, I lived in an apartment with my GSD and 2 cats. There are places out there that allow dogs, you just have to find them.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

In the area I live in, it's almost impossible to find housing or apartments that allow pets. Those that do want a huge deposit, plus the rent is higher. With that said, what chaps my hide more than anything is when people post that they are moving and can't take the dog with them. Moving? Really? Would you leave your little girl or boy behind because you are moving? No. Pets are throw-aways these days. You get one for the kids, have some fun, get tired of poop or chewing, make up an excuse and get rid of it. Grrr.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

My first problem is they are giving the dog away... that means it will be almost impossible to know if the person has thought about it. Weeding through the calls will be a nightmare because EVERYONE (even those who shouldnt get the dog) wants a german shepherd. 

My other problem is that, to me, it sounds like they just dont really care to have a dog anymore. Maybe like others have mentioned they have tried and couldnt find a better place to move... but I really dont have to much faith in people so I tend to be a bit of cynic. 

My biggest concern for the dog is it will continue to get passed around because someone who cant afford to keep the dog will get the dog and just continue to pass it on.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

BayouBaby said:


> In the area I live in, it's almost impossible to find housing or apartments that allow pets. Those that do want a huge deposit, plus the rent is higher. With that said, what chaps my hide more than anything is when people post that they are moving and can't take the dog with them. Moving? Really? Would you leave your little girl or boy behind because you are moving? No. Pets are throw-aways these days. You get one for the kids, have some fun, get tired of poop or chewing, make up an excuse and get rid of it. Grrr.


Exactly, where are you moving... the moon? Also, to me, when you get a dog you take on that animal as a commitment. You promise to love and care for that animal.... now its become inconvenient and you dont want to do it anymore.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I hope he is neutered.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

SouthernThistle said:


> I hope he is neutered.


Me too!


----------

